# HILFE Netzteil klackt  bei jeden Start



## Happyplace4190 (11. Dezember 2010)

Hallöchen habe ein problem ... 

habe das bequiet dark power pro p8 900 watt 

jedes mal wenn ich den rechner starte gibt es ein klackgeräusch von sich. es ist ziemlich laut und auch nur einmal bei start des rechners .. es hört sich ziemlich komisch an und deshalb bitte ich um euren rat ? was kann es sein ? 

lg


----------



## (@ze) (11. Dezember 2010)

Servus!

Also, das einzige was bei mir kurz klackt, sind die HDD´s. 

Kann vielleicht auch sein das ein Kabel oder ähnliches den Netzteillüfter streift .

mfg


----------



## mcmarky (11. Dezember 2010)

Hab das Dark Power Pro P9 550W, welches auch beim Starten ein Klackgeräusch von sich gibt. Etwas leiser klickt es beim Ausschalten. 

Von daher alles im grünen Bereich, brauchst keine Sorgen machen.

Das Seasonic X-560 hat auch geklackt. Also die Enermax und Nesteq die klicken oder klacken nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (11. Dezember 2010)

Das ist nur ein Relais ... alles im tiefgrünen Bereich


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Wie schon vom Erzbaron angemerkt, handelt es sich hierbei um den elektromechanischen Schalter (Relais), der in der Dark Power Pro P8 und P9 Serie verbaut wird. Dieser ist Bestandteil des verbauten Einschaltstrombegrenzers. Dieses Bauteil zieht an, wenn das System eingeschaltet wird und fällt ab, wenn das System in den Standby übergeht (bzw abgeschaltet wird).


----------



## Happyplace4190 (13. Dezember 2010)

okay gut .. danke und das ist also ganz normal? und ich muss mir keine sorgen machen?


----------



## poiu (13. Dezember 2010)

nein sowas ist für Relais normal


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Happyplace4190

Ja, diess Geräusch ist bei einem Relais völlig normal, da es sich hierbei um ein mechanisches Bauteil handelt. Hierbei hat man einen Schalter, der durch einen Elektromagneten angezogen (und gehalten) wird. Es sollte ähnlich klingen wie das Betätigen eines normalen Schalters (z.B. Lichtschalter im Hause).


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Dezember 2010)

Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> okay gut .. danke und das ist also ganz normal? und ich muss mir keine sorgen machen?


 
jap ist alles ganz normal ... das ist sogar ein recht sinnvolle Feature da nicht wenige Haussicherungen bei zu großem Einschaltstrom auslösen ... 

Alles absolut gut, brauchste dir ganz sicher keine Sorgen machen


----------



## vonBusch (19. August 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein komisches Problem und denke das passt hier am besten. Habe mir heute einen ganz neuen pc zusammen gebaut. (der dritte bis jetzt, die ersten zwei haben auf Anhieb wunderbar funktioniert) und wenn ich den pc nun einschalten will gibt das NT Dark Power pro 750W das hier besagte klicken von sich zu hören und das war's  der pc fährt also nicht hoch. Die LED vom antec kühler leuchtet allerdings wenn ich das NT einschalte. Habe alle Kabel hetzt noch 10 mal überprüft aber es passt eig alles. Also was ist jetzt wahrscheinlich kaputt? Das NT obwohl es klickt? Oder das MB obwohl es via USB den antec kühler zum leuchten bringt? Oder hab ich einfach nur einen dummen Fehler drinnen? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Philipus II (19. August 2011)

Ausprobieren ist da meist die sinnvolle Lösung.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (19. August 2011)

@ von Busch

Es ist entweder ein Fehler von dir oder das MoBo ist defekt.


----------



## vonBusch (20. August 2011)

Danke, hab den Fehler gefunden hab blöder Weise den 4 bzw 8 Pin Stecker also den 12V Anschluss falsch herum rein gesteckt. Wie peinlich.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (20. August 2011)

Wie geht das denn? Die Stecker sind eigentlich verpolungssicher. Hat das MoBo das überlebt?


----------



## vonBusch (20. August 2011)

Ja hat dank meinem intelligenten Netzteil überlebt, dass ja garnicht angesprungen ist. Normalerweise hatten meine Mainboards bis jetzt alle so ein kleinen widerhacken auf der einen Seite vom Anschluss, wo der Stecker vom Netztteil quasi einrasten kann. Damit war natürlich immer klar wierum sie gehören. Aber das Fatal1ty Z68 hat diese widerhacken nicht, zumindest n icht bei dem 12V Anschluss (beim 20/24 Pin Stecker schon). Und sie liesen sich auch ohne Gewalt einfach falsch herum rein schieben. ...


----------



## NCphalon (20. August 2011)

Aber die Kontakte selbst sin doch auch codiert oder?


----------



## vonBusch (20. August 2011)

Ja, die sind alle Vierekig und zwei sind Abgerundet oben, aber ging ganz leicht rein.


----------

